# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Prozac,jeuk aan ogen?

## vlinder01

hai ik wilde graag vragen of er iemand ook last van zn ogen heeft slik zelf een halfje prozac maar heb sinds een paar weken last van jeukende ogen?
groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hallo Vlinder,

Op zich is de vraag of de jeuk aan je ogen van de prozac komt. Het is nl. ook de tijd voor allergie van boompollen. Kan zijn dat je ogen ook daardoor jeuken.

Op zich heb ik nergens kunnen vinden dat jeuk aan je ogen een bijwerking zou zijn van prozac. Maar er is natuurlijk altijd 1 iemand die de eerste is.
Maar denk toch omdat je het al een half jaar slikt het ergens anders vandaan komt. Zou er gewoon even mee langs je huisarts gaan als je er erg veel last van hebt.

----------


## vlinder01

hai allemaal
ben nu twee weken verder ze hebben me eerst druppels voor allergie gegeven maar bleek later toch een oogontsteking te zijn loos alarm ha ha :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Hallo Vlinder,

Hoop dat de oogontsteking snel weer over is.

----------

